# Waiting to start 1st IVF cycle in Cardiff



## Parker-Wicks (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the site and I'm just about to start my first cycle of IVF and I thought it might help to speak to other people as I don't know anyone else going through it and if I'm honest I'm a bit scared by the whole process. 

I've got my treatment plan meeting at the end of the month and if any of you have any advise or are at the same stage as me I would love to hear from you x


----------



## Swans72 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Parker-Wicks

Are you having treament at IVF Wales or CRMW?

I've unfortunately had one failed treatment at IVF Wales but I have to say the staff there were fantastic and really made me feel at ease. If you are cycling at IVF Wales pop over to their main site http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258324.0 (I hope this works!) where you can join in with the girls going through treament.

Take care and I'm sure the whole process will be great for you apart from the 2WW unfortunately as that's a killer for everyone. I  that you get your BFP x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome to ff and you will find lots of help and support here

let us know where you are having your treatment so we canpoint you the right direction


----------



## faith_2011 (May 16, 2011)

hiya Parker-Wicks
im currently due for a validation appointment with ivf wales cardiff we are on the waiting list for ivf
please let us know how your appointment goes for the treatment plan as we havent got that far yet, how long does it take after the validation appointment do you know?
and i am here if you ever wanna discuss anything
wishing you all the best x


----------

